# Any interest in a super rabbit hunt?



## Apex Predator (Nov 21, 2007)

After the deer season I was thinking about hosting a rabbit hunt down south near home.  I have an incredible place that has tons of rabbits.  In a half day you could get 15-20 shots or more.  I have killed eight in three hours, and at least 5 on all occasions during a morning hunt.  No dogs, just still hunting along briar thickets.  We can probably hunt up to about 10 different folks.  I have to check the regs, but it must be after the last waterfowl season.  That's when this area is open to small game hunters.  Probably in the late Jan time frame.  It would be a great chance for me to meet you folks.  You can google Brunswick, Ga for distance estimations.  We could do an all day hunt or half day.  What do you folks think?  An all traditional rabbit hunt?


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 21, 2007)

wow that sounds like a hoot! i hope i will be able to make that one.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 21, 2007)

I`m game .RC


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 21, 2007)

4 1/2 to 5 hour drive from Atlanta. You talk'n about that place off of 17 just south of Darien ?
I used to see as many as 80 rabbits over on that little causway to Sea Island and that's about 3/4 mile from Fredricka Rd. to the guard shack.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 22, 2007)

Somewheres near about.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd like that, I'd have to see if I can find someone to ride with from up here, we're down to only one vehicle at the moment.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 22, 2007)

Sounds like a blast to me!  I'm in.


----------



## choctawlb (Nov 22, 2007)

Sounds like a good time to me. I'd be game. Are there any places to camp close by?
Ken


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 23, 2007)

I think there are a couple of KOA campgrounds, but they may be 10-12 miles away.  I'll research it and get back to ya'll.  You could camp at the WMA up the road that happens to have hogs.  It is about 15 or so miles down the road.  I may be on to something here.  Maybe make it a two day trip?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 23, 2007)

Sounds very interesting!!!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Nov 23, 2007)

How far is it from the campground at Jekyll Island?


----------



## LJay (Nov 23, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 23, 2007)

If it's close to Darrien, about 25 minutes from Jekyll. There are a few other campgrounds around, but the WMA would be a good choice. I'm sure Ken and I could set up a "Hilton" with the canvas we have LOL!!!
 I would really love to go to this. Anyone from Atlanta wanna share the expence, I'm in !


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 23, 2007)

Wish I would have run into Apex when I lived down there in Brunswick  Would have give me someone to shoot and hunt with. I thought I was by myself LOL!!


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll just have to watch the date.  If it works out, I would love to go.  I had my first rabbit at 10yds Wednesday.  Too bad I was looking for my arrow that I had just shot at a little bird.  I have got to get a quiver so I can hunt with more than one arrow.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 27, 2007)

The WMA camping is probably the best bet.  It is about 15 miles or so to the rabbit hot spot.  I have killed bunches of hogs in the WMA.  Both areas are part of the Altamaha WMA.  The camp ground is located in the Buffalo Swamp tract and it's a primitive campground.  No water, but fires are ok.  Good hog hunting within walking distance of camp.  I will have to check out my old haunts and find where the hogs are before hunt time.  The rabbit hunt will be on Butler Island, which opens for bowhunting rabbits after the last Sat of waterfowl season.  That means after Sat 26 Jan.  The weather will be awesome that time of year.  No bugs!  You guys are welcome to came however long you like, but I must work during the week.  I could camp Fri and Sat nites and hunt Sat and Sun.  Let me know what you folks want to do and we can make some plans.  The WMA should be deserted at that time of year.  Oh, there is quite a bit of river cane near the camp if you need some arrow material.


----------



## Southbow (Nov 27, 2007)

This sounds like a great time. Just depends on the date, but if I can get away for the weekend I'd love to come.

thanks,
chris


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 27, 2007)

I can probably swing a Sat away from work.  Maybe we can do a Sat-Mon trip?  How does Feb 2-4 sound?  I could set everyone up with my personalized maps, with gps #s, for hogs, then whoever is interested could follow me to the bunny hole for a morning hunt.  I'm open to all suggestions.  I think we have plenty of time to sort it out.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is a rough map of Buffalo Swamp.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 27, 2007)

If you look in the very lower right hand corner you will see Butler Island, where the rabbit haven is.    This is more of a rabbit shoot, than a rabbit hunt though.  Lot's of fun, and lot's of shooting.   Here is a photo of one of  last year's hunts.  About 3 hours worth.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 27, 2007)

Go ahead, just keep it up and I just might get to a point I can't stand it any longer and sign up for this hunt.

I could pull my little utility/camping trailer down and camp out for the weekend. Sure sounds like it's going to be a great adventure with some great folks. Man, it has been a long time since I shot a wabbit wit my bow.


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I'm supposed to be keeping my little girl, b/c my wife is working the first weekend of Feb. but if I can work it out, i'll be there.  Hey Al, maybe we can share a camp again.


----------



## ccbunn (Nov 27, 2007)

If I can get it worked out, I will be there. (I see from the picture that compounds are O.K. My brother might want to join me). Looks like a blast to me.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 27, 2007)

rapid fire said:


> Well, I'm supposed to be keeping my little girl, b/c my wife is working the first weekend of Feb. but if I can work it out, i'll be there.  Hey Al, maybe we can share a camp again.



Sounds great to me Mark. If it works out for you for that week end let me know and we can work on it.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 27, 2007)

If I have those dates free Ill ride witcha Jerald!

I know my wife has a Church womens meeting to go to on St. Simons Island on Feb 7-9


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah, compounds will kill rabbits as well.  It's really funny when one offers a shot at 10 feet though.  Those compound shooters give funny stares, and expect you to tell them what pin to use!


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 27, 2007)

I have no idea of what I was think'n, I have some classes to take that time of the year 
Dang it man !


----------



## robert carter (Nov 27, 2007)

Can you get to these spots without a boat or do I need to bring mine?RC


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 27, 2007)

Awwww...your such a Tease Jerald!!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 27, 2007)

This would be a blast I think.  I hope I can get there too!  That time of year an oyster roast would be  Fantastic too.   Low country boil or just a shrimp boil with oyster roast hooweee!
Bill


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds like a hoot. But, i have to pay attention to the dates.
Clay


----------



## Slasher (Nov 28, 2007)

if'n I am off, I could possibly do something like that...


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry Lewis, I guess I have lost track of time and my mind, again. Forgot about those classes in all the excitement of chase'n wascally wabbits


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 6, 2007)

How does 9-11 Feb sound?  My local hunting buddies would kill me if I didn't let them get a trip in before hand.  What says you folks?


----------



## Just BB (Dec 6, 2007)

Long as it's not near Valentines Day or I won't have the blessings of She Who Rules! But this does sound like one fun time. Will have to make some plans...


----------



## Bornwrecurve (Dec 7, 2007)

sounds good, will try to make.
tks for the update


----------



## Bornwrecurve (Dec 10, 2007)

i seen a couple of lines back you had a map (rough map of Buffalo Swamp)? did ya find it on the web?


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps.asp

That's a link to most of the GA WMA maps.  They are not very good though.  The one I posted is from Maptech.com


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 4, 2008)

Who's in?


----------



## Al33 (Jan 15, 2008)

*BUMP*

I'm going to try and make this one.


----------



## SOS (Jan 15, 2008)

Feb 9th thru 11th might be doable!  Is that the latest dates?  Was hoping to be at Ossabaw that weekend anyway, but didn't get drawn...so why not?  Would a canoe help down there?  Even with a trolling motor, can be hard to buck the tides at Altamaha.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 15, 2008)

way down yonder in the land of cotton down there where Ivenever gotten  getaway getaway getaway  rabbitmen  ---I wish I was in bruunswick away away I wish I was in brunswick getaway from mee ...man yall get way down there where us ole rednecks from west jawja cant be ..we see how yall are .......


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm sure some will be there all weekend.  Many of us are starting Wed or Thu, and I will probably break camp on Sun.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------

